# x-trail auto 1st gear vs. Manual 1st gear



## Ampnut (Feb 20, 2006)

Because there is no low gearing for the X-trail, how low is the first gear on both the auto transmission and the manual?

Is the manual 1st gear like the old truck 1st gear, really low? 

How about the auto transmission. Does it go slow enough in 1st gear to crawl through rough terrain?

I would appreciate your input, as I'm seriously considering purchasing an x-trail, but want to know what the off road capabilities are.

Thanks!


----------



## notaire (Aug 10, 2004)

No, first gear is not enough slow compare with a low range. Brakes are much more sollicitated during hill descent.


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

There's two issues, climbing/creeping, and engine braking downhill.

An automatic will allow you to go right down to almost not moving when climbing or creeping through rough stuff, because you're taking advantage of the slippage in the transmission. Within reason, this isn't going to damage the transmission since that's a fundamental aspect of how an automatic works.

A manual transmission, on the other hand, has a stall speed, and will stall if you go below that speed. That speed may be too fast for what you need to do. You can get around this by feathering the clutch, but it won't take much of that.

Downhill is different. The manual will hold a fairly low speed for engine braking downhill, while the automatic will allow a considerably faster speed. So for gradual descents, the automatic will be harder on the brakes. In fact, below a certain speed, it's easier on the brakes if you put it in neutral, so it's not pushing forward.

So I think an automatic would be a better substitute for a low range than a manual. Anyone doing much of this probably should install an aftermarket transmission oil cooler.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Here is some info about the manual 5 speed tranny on the X-Trail (canadian edition). Its an extract from a small Excel spread sheet I made to play around.
Some interesting facts: both axel and gear ratios from 1 to 5 are identical with the Spec-V 2002 edition! (later years changed the 1st & 2nd ratio slightly)
Now since the Spec-V has smaller tires than the X-Trail (24.62" OD versus 27.00" OD) tangential force from the tires onto the ground is higher on the Spec-V... also it has a 6th gear, otherwise engine RPM at 100 km/hr would be kind of high for highway cruising.


...................................................P215/65HR16
.............weight.............................	27.00" Ø
.............1472 Kg............................84.82
......................................Total.......Engine RPM
gear.......X-Trail....axel ratio	Ratio.......at 100km/hr
1...........3.416.....4.43.......15.13	
2...........	1.944.....4.43.......8.61	
3...........1.258.....4.43.......5.57........4311
4...........	0.947.....4.43.......4.20........3245
5...........0.733.....4.43.......3.25........2512
6...........	n/a........4.43.......n/a	
rear........3.252.....4.43.......14.41	


Sorry but at this time I do not have the Auto tranny numbers to compare.


----------



## Ampnut (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks for the info! It's always difficult making descisions on 4wd's. I'll have to figure out what I really need, since one vehicle can't do it all.

Sounds like the x-trail is very versitile. I looked at the new Rav4, but the automatic shifter won't allow locking into 1st gear only. The lowest shifting is 1st&2nd. 

So far the x-trail is the most appealing all around vehicle I've looked at.


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

Ampnut said:


> Thanks for the info! It's always difficult making descisions on 4wd's. I'll have to figure out what I really need, since one vehicle can't do it all.
> 
> Sounds like the x-trail is very versitile. I looked at the new Rav4, but the automatic shifter won't allow locking into 1st gear only. The lowest shifting is 1st&2nd.
> 
> So far the x-trail is the most appealing all around vehicle I've looked at.


I guess you know the top version of the all-new Grand Vitara has a low range, and a lower price. I won't say any more since this is an X-Trail forum.


----------



## Ampnut (Feb 20, 2006)

I looked at the grand vitara. At $31,000 it has the low gear ratio and leather seats and a V6, but it doesn't get as good mileage. I don't really like the looks of them, but it is an option.


----------



## Ampnut (Feb 20, 2006)

Surprisingly, the suzuki XL-7 is cheaper and has the same engine, same weight and same mileage. weird.


----------

